# When can I start handling baby Diamond Doves?



## DoraDove (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi all,
I was wondering when you can start to handle the baby Diamond Doves?
My Doves have bred yet again, and (hopefully) they won't kick these two little ones out of the nest this time, and I can hand raise them normally, but I was just curious as to when I can start that. 

The parents are used to me being in the aviary and they skoot from the nest to let me check their crops, (they are new parents, second clutch) but I haven't touched them in anyway in fear she'll neglect them. 

At this stage they are only 4 & 3 days old


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would wait till they are featherd out before they leave the nest..usually the parent birds leave them for longer periods of time, so that is a good time to get in there and hold them.


----------



## DoraDove (Nov 21, 2012)

Okay cool, so when they are around 2 weeks old then  Sounds good.


----------

